# ESYS Launcher PRO 3.7.0.315



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rschroder1995 said:


> hey looking for the lastest launcher thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cyprusrx7 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Shawn, looking for the latest launcher please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cyprusrx7 said:


> Hi Shawn, looking for the latest launcher please.


PM sent.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

esys plus its very well working program Shawn!!! 
launcher pro its pointless for latest I levels for G series 
got both and pro mapping wrongly some modules causing strange errors


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masa52 said:


> esys plus its very well working program Shawn!!!
> launcher pro its pointless for latest I levels for G series
> got both and pro mapping wrongly some modules causing strange errors


Ok. Just not sure about Chinese software myself.


----------



## xcqckng (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi Shawn, I looking for the latest e-sys launcher please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xcqckng said:


> Hi Shawn, I looking for the latest e-sys launcher please.


PM sent.


----------



## frosad (May 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn.
I look for the latest launcher too.
Which E-Sys version should I use for coding and which one for programming?
I have a F01, and I use E-Sys 3.27 for coding and 3.3X for programming so far.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frosad said:


> Hi Shawn.
> I look for the latest launcher too.
> Which E-Sys version should I use for coding and which one for programming?
> I have a F01, and I use E-Sys 3.27 for coding and 3.3X for programming so far.
> ...


I use 3.27.1 for Coding and 3.30.1 for Flashing. PM sent.


----------



## madice (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Shawn, I look for the latest launcher too.
Thank you


----------



## marcstrauch (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello Shawn, I am also looking for the latest launcher please! Thanks a lot already! Cheers, Marc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

madice said:


> Hi Shawn, I look for the latest launcher too.
> Thank you





marcstrauch said:


> Hello Shawn, I am also looking for the latest launcher please! Thanks a lot already! Cheers, Marc


PM's sent.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I use 3.27.1 for Coding and 3.30.1 for Flashing. PM sent.


Why uses for coding 3.27 and for flash 3.30?

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juantg93 said:


> Why uses for coding 3.27 and for flash 3.30?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Because E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 is no good for E-Sys 3.30.1 version, and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.1 or higher.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## hermie314 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the latest launcher? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hermie314 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the latest launcher? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Bobster1963 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bobster1963 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Please,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## Bobster1963 (Jan 10, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shaun not received to pm could you email it please [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Etking said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I'm trying to code my 2017 G12, I need a latest e-sys, launcher and data. Could you please send me the link too??? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Have a great weekend!!!!





lastmagik said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have been using Launcher PRO 3.2.1 with so called static activation/ in one laptop and I paid than several tenths USD perhaerps for public health purposes somewhere... / without problems since 2018 . Several days ago i tried to open it again, but without success. The application asked dynamic ativation via Google authenticator, but when applied program answered "verification failed" only. As well known, Tokenmaster does not answer any post more. /maybe the God only knows why.. /
> I am persuaded, that you have heard such problem thousands times already , but any solution ? I would prefer stay at E-sys and not use Bimmercode etc. even if it seems to be sufficient for most coding requirements .... I thank you in advance and remain with
> ...





Maxwell4321 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could I have the link please
> 
> Thank you





crash300m said:


> Hi Sean, could you send me a link for Launcher Pro 3.7? Thanks in advance, you are the Best!


PM's sent.


----------



## Etking (11 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, 

Thanks. The links for PSdzdata are not working. What is the last version of the PSdzdata does your launcher support? I need to code 17 g12. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Etking said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Thanks. The links for PSdzdata are not working. What is the last version of the PSdzdata does your launcher support? I need to code 17 g12. Thanks


Latest psdzdata is v.4.34.12_PSdZData. PM sent.

There is no "my launcher". There is free (though expiring very soon) Launcher PRO 2.8.2, and paid cracked version of Launcher PRO 3.7.0315 offered by DayvG Coding, and both support latest psdzdata.


----------



## Massi (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello Shawn, 
can you send me the launcher link please?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Massi said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you send me the launcher link please?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## eko001 (Apr 21, 2018)

@shawnsheridan can you help me too I would also like to coding my g30 LCi car, unfortunately launcher 2.8 does not show all control units.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eko001 said:


> @shawnsheridan can you help me too I would also like to coding my g30 LCi car, unfortunately launcher 2.8 does not show all control units.


PM sent.


----------



## SanjaBerlin (11 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
sry my english ist not very good cause i'm from Germany. I want to code my G11 from 2017. Can you write me pls what i've to do to get the right Esys with working launcher and psdzdata? 
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SanjaBerlin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> sry my english ist not very good cause i'm from Germany. I want to code my G11 from 2017. Can you write me pls what i've to do to get the right Esys with working launcher and psdzdata?
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## nikymihai (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi Shawn, I own a g12 750li, I'm trying to code it and flash the sport display, can you help me please with the latest e-sys version, please? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nikymihai said:


> Hi Shawn, I own a g12 750li, I'm trying to code it and flash the sport display, can you help me please with the latest e-sys version, please? Thank you


Latest psdzdata for flashing is v.4.34.10_PSdZData_Full. Use with E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## nikymihai (Dec 11, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest psdzdata for flashing is v.4.34.10_PSdZData_Full. Use with E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


May I have it please? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nikymihai said:


> May I have it please? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## royersmotors (Aug 15, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 Shawn can you help me out as well please? I need Esys launcher and psdz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

royersmotors said:


> Shawn can you help me out as well please? I need Esys launcher and psdz


PM sent.


----------



## hpram99 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I believe I need the new launcher also?
F15 X5, 2018 - the one year it came with NBT EVO/ID6 and all the coding is blanked out. My 2015 X5 worked fine with E-Sys 3.27


----------



## Quasimodal (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Shawn, please send links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hpram99 said:


> Hi Shawn, I believe I need the new launcher also?
> F15 X5, 2018 - the one year it came with NBT EVO/ID6 and all the coding is blanked out. My 2015 X5 worked fine with E-Sys 3.27





Quasimodal said:


> Hi Shawn, please send links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata? Thanks!!


PM's sent.


----------



## AlexE4697 (11 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata, thank you!


----------



## AlexE4697 (11 mo ago)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlexE4697 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata, thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Shadow861 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello!

I'm trying to do some coding on my BMW G31 from 2017 (i-Level: S15A-21-7-546)

I have one limitation a MacBook Air (4GB ram) with Windows10 (64bit) instal through BootCamp can somebody help me with the best E-Sys and PSdZData version to work with it???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shadow861 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm trying to do some coding on my BMW G31 from 2017 (i-Level: S15A-21-7-546)
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## zjuzjgxc (Dec 9, 2021)

my G30 540i need to code TLA, could you please send me the launcher pro, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zjuzjgxc said:


> my G30 540i need to code TLA, could you please send me the launcher pro, thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## CPalacay (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CPalacay said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata, thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawn! 
I need to code a G11 2020. Can i do that with launcher 2.8.2 pro? And please help me with latest psdz data lite! Thank you! ☺


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pr28 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> I need to code a G11 2020. Can i do that with launcher 2.8.2 pro? And please help me with latest psdz data lite! Thank you! ☺


Unlikely, but try it, and if not, get 3.7. PM sent.


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

If not working, what's the worst thing could happen? Just an error ? Or i can damage the module or something?


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

Thank you very much for download links!! 🙏


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pr28 said:


> If not working, what's the worst thing could happen? Just an error ? Or i can damage the module or something?


I just will be missing CAFD mappings. No harm.


----------



## micklification (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey there,

I am trying to code my F10 with I-Level 21-11-535, which version do I need?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

micklification said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am trying to code my F10 with I-Level 21-11-535, which version do I need?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## gamijikanson (11 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for launcher pro. I used 2.8.2 but not all number no detail in esys. thx alot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gamijikanson said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for launcher pro. I used 2.8.2 but not all number no detail in esys. thx alot.


PM sent.


----------



## binsan7 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello Shawn. I'm going to code 2016 G11 but Launcher Pro 3.7.0 prevented by Google Authenticator.
Could you give me advice?


----------



## tomtom.com (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn can you send me the 3 links please.
I have tried to install this twice now with 2 separate software's.
Both times I have gotten past the pin only for it to say error:esys not found.
You seem to be the go to man regarding this sort of stuff.
Any ideas on what could be causing this?
could the esys be in a wrong location? it is definitely installed as it will open without the launcher.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

binsan7 said:


> Hello Shawn. I'm going to code 2016 G11 but Launcher Pro 3.7.0 prevented by Google Authenticator.
> Could you give me advice?





tomtom.com said:


> Hi Shawn can you send me the 3 links please.
> I have tried to install this twice now with 2 separate software's.
> Both times I have gotten past the pin only for it to say error:esys not found.
> You seem to be the go to man regarding this sort of stuff.
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## NerkaGx3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey Shawn, send me please info about latest launcher pro and where to get it from. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Max010273 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Looking for latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


And me too please? (f20 116i) I have installed E-sys but missing the pdszdata file.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IJO said:


> And me too please? (f20 116i) I have installed E-sys but missing the pdszdata file.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## nisco (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
I recently purchased a 2015 F20 120i and looking for latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData.
Thank you in advance🙏


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

nisco said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I recently purchased a 2015 F20 120i and looking for latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData.
> Thank you in advance🙏


I recommend the bimmer utility - launcher and more. Easier to use.









Home | BimmerUtility


Simple, lightweight solutions for Esys users.




www.bimmerutility.com


----------



## nung1222 (9 mo ago)

Bursuc1980 said:


> life time licence
> pm me



Hi frind,

Please... ^_^


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nisco said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I recently purchased a 2015 F20 120i and looking for latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData.
> Thank you in advance🙏


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bobster1963 said:


> Hi Shaun not received to pm could you email it please [email protected]


I don't send emails, but I resent PM.


----------



## Nickulous (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
Looking for latest launcher.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickulous said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Looking for latest launcher.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Dima1997 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM pls


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## greenbmwpower (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking for the latest version of e-sys when you have a chance, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

greenbmwpower said:


> Looking for the latest version of e-sys when you have a chance, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata ?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## falschi (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Shawn,
I recently purchased a 2020 G30 and looking for latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData.
Thank you in advance🙏


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falschi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I recently purchased a 2020 G30 and looking for latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData.
> Thank you in advance🙏


PM sent.


----------



## In4mator (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawn!
I purchased a G01 and looking for launcher, e-sys.
Please, PM me.
Thank you!!!


----------



## luci13 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello Shawn!
Can you please help me too with latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData ?

Thank you in advance🙏


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jwm614 said:


> Looking for launcher e-sys


PM sent.


----------



## huang1019 (8 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, May I asked for links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata please?. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

huang1019 said:


> Hello Shawn, May I asked for links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata please?. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## justinlopez (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, I want to reflash the idrive on my BMW F10. Could you send me the link for Esys, PSDZDATA full, and launcher?

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justinlopez said:


> Hi Shawn, I want to reflash the idrive on my BMW F10. Could you send me the link for Esys, PSDZDATA full, and launcher?
> 
> Many thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Lok.ye (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello Shawn, May I asked for links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata please?. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lok.ye said:


> Hello Shawn, May I asked for links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata please?. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## joub_bear (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM regarding E-Sys, launcher and pzdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joub_bear said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM regarding E-Sys, launcher and pzdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## Vyker (9 mo ago)

Can someone explain why a launcher is needed, when you can download and run e-sys as standalone without any issue? Am I missing something cool here? 
I use ISTA+ with enet and full pzsdata. I also have a sym link for the full data into my e-sys install. What's the launcher for? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vyker said:


> Can someone explain why a launcher is needed, when you can download and run e-sys as standalone without any issue? Am I missing something cool here?
> You can run as standalone, but you can NOT FDL Code.
> 
> I use ISTA+ with enet and full pzsdata. I also have a sym link for the full data into my e-sys install. What's the launcher for? TIA


E-Sys requires a 3rd Party "Launcher" application (e.g. E-Sys Launcher PRO), which is a bolt-on application that serves 3 primary purposes:

A) It provides an invisible .EST Token solution that allows proper signing of FDL Code Changes so that they are accepted by an Electronic Control Unit (ECU).

B) It Provides CAFD Mapping. To thwart Coding, BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. The "Launcher" application dynamically maps the trimmed data back into E-Sys making FDL Coding possible.
C) It provides built-in “Cheat Codes” that greatly simplifies locating common FDL Codes and changing them.


----------



## alvincsj (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi Shawn, 

Please pm me the link for the launcher, E-Sys and pzdzdata. Not sure which version is my E-sys, but I am guessing its also outdated given that I set it up around the same time as the 2.8.1 launcher. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alvincsj said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please pm me the link for the launcher, E-Sys and pzdzdata. Not sure which version is my E-sys, but I am guessing its also outdated given that I set it up around the same time as the 2.8.1 launcher. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tike1979 (8 mo ago)

Hi. Shawn!
Can you help me to activate launcher pro 3.7?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tike1979 said:


> Hi. Shawn!
> Can you help me to activate launcher pro 3.7?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sali96 (Dec 24, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you help me too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sali96 said:


> Can you help me too?


PM sent.


----------



## rusbaum (8 mo ago)

Hello Shawn! 
May I asked You for links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata please?. Thank you very much


----------



## job21azn (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me for e-sys, and launcher pro please? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rusbaum said:


> Hello Shawn!
> May I asked You for links for e-sys, launcher pro and pzdzdata please?. Thank you very much





job21azn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me for e-sys, and launcher pro please? Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## Cosmyn198 (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, can you help me too with the link for the latest esys launcher pro? Thanks


----------



## fzzf (8 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, can I please have the link? Thanks!


----------



## F31nubee (8 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, can you pm me link?


----------



## Formsignal (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the links?
Thank you!


----------



## pepet009 (8 mo ago)

Hello Shawn!
Can you please help me too with latest software, launcher, e-sys, PSdZData ?

Thank you!


----------



## Christian56 (8 mo ago)

Hey Shawn!
Can you send me the links for latest Esys, Launcher & Psdz ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnnyslb (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

Can you send me also the links for latest esys, launcher and psdz?

Many thanks.


----------



## ecy (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello,

pm please.

thanks


----------



## ali-g (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me the information for the latest lauchner

Thank you very much

Best Regards


----------



## Olli_540 (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan could you PM me too with the details on getting latest ESys Launcher Pro?

Thank you very much

Best Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Olli_540 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan could you PM me too with the details on getting latest ESys Launcher Pro?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Best Regards


PM sent.


----------



## david_357 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you please send a link to Launcher PRO 3.7 and instructions how to activate it? Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

david_357 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send a link to Launcher PRO 3.7 and instructions how to activate it? Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## scary (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, I would be grateful if you send me link for Launcher PRO 3.7, thanks..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scary said:


> Hi Shawn, I would be grateful if you send me link for Launcher PRO 3.7, thanks..


PM sent.


----------



## brancateam81 (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Dear *Shawn. I have just bought a F20 a month ago. I have been able to do some FDL coding last week using Launcher Pro 2.8.2 but now the token have expired. Do you have another version that is working now?
Thanks and more thanks!*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brancateam81 said:


> Dear *Shawn. I have just bought a F20 a month ago. I have been able to do some FDL coding last week using Launcher Pro 2.8.2 but now the token have expired. Do you have another version that is working now?
> Thanks and more thanks!*


PM sent.


----------



## shlool1991 (8 mo ago)

hello shawan 
as you know the E-SYS launcher pro free (BFU_XODE) expired at 16-06-2022 do you have updated of the EST token or other way to do it??
please


----------



## Tiic (Aug 3, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, 

I'm also looking for a working esys link with the required files, would be greatly appreciated if you could provide them to me aswel.
Want to start playing around with my 2014 f02 =)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shlool1991 said:


> hello shawan
> as you know the E-SYS launcher pro free (BFU_XODE) expired at 16-06-2022 do you have updated of the EST token or other way to do it??
> please





Tiic said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm also looking for a working esys link with the required files, would be greatly appreciated if you could provide them to me aswel.
> Want to start playing around with my 2014 f02 =)


PM's sent.


----------



## banrek (7 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
You're amazing for what you do for the community, can I get the launcher as well, if it's not too much trouble?
Thank you and we appreciate you greatly!


----------



## Saftlad (10 mo ago)

Hello Shawn
Any chance of getting the latest launcher link.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

banrek said:


> Hello Shawn,
> You're amazing for what you do for the community, can I get the launcher as well, if it's not too much trouble?
> Thank you and we appreciate you greatly!





Saftlad said:


> Hello Shawn
> Any chance of getting the latest launcher link.
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Schuft (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello, Shawn!
Can I have the latest launcher too?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Schuft said:


> Hello, Shawn!
> Can I have the latest launcher too?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Johnny750 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello Shawn could you please also send me the link for the new launcher? I was also using the 2.8.2 which just expired last week


----------



## bellset83 (7 mo ago)

good day, i need launcher pro 3.0 or better
can anyone help? current one started asking for activation code today


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johnny750 said:


> Hello Shawn could you please also send me the link for the new launcher? I was also using the 2.8.2 which just expired last week





bellset83 said:


> good day, i need launcher pro 3.0 or better
> can anyone help? current one started asking for activation code today


PM's sent.


----------



## Maggi1810 (7 mo ago)

Same here, expired. Can you help Shawn?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maggi1810 said:


> Same here, expired. Can you help Shawn?


PM sent.


----------



## killnoob35 (7 mo ago)

Hello! also expired, please share the link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killnoob35 said:


> Hello! also expired, please share the link


PM sent.


----------



## BimmerPL (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi ! , link is expired, please share the link. Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerPL said:


> Hi ! , link is expired, please share the link. Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## FaimMedia (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, if it's not too much trouble, could you share the link with me also?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FaimMedia said:


> Hi Shawn, if it's not too much trouble, could you share the link with me also?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## slug2k (7 mo ago)

I would like the link please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slug2k said:


> I would like the link please


PM sent.


----------



## freerock (8 mo ago)

I would also appreciate the link, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

freerock said:


> I would also appreciate the link, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## milthorst (Feb 17, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Please, need a launcher that still works.
Thanks.

Milt in Seattle
2017 F36 440i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milthorst said:


> Please, need a launcher that still works.
> Thanks.
> 
> Milt in Seattle
> 2017 F36 440i


PM sent.


----------



## zaroure (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me links to latest launcher?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zaroure said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me links to latest launcher?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## eagleone (7 mo ago)

Hello, Shawn!
Can I have the latest launcher too?
Thanks.


----------



## KingShadou (May 29, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

May I ask you, to send me a download link for the esys, launcher and the token generator and, if available, a tutorial please.

Thank you!


----------



## dosordie (7 mo ago)

Hello, Shawn!
Can you send me a link for the latest launcher too?
Need to FDL Code my i3 
Thank you
Domi


----------



## Peeony (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello, Shawn! 
Please send link ESYS still work for me. 

Thank you


----------



## dennychiang0319 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi ~ Dear Shawn, could you please send a link to Launcher PRO 3.7 and instructions how to activate it? Thank you very much!


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi!
I'd also like to have a link to a working launcher. Many thanks!


----------



## vincent98 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Shawn, if it's not too much trouble, could you share the link with me also?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## pas_75 (7 mo ago)

Hello, Shawn!
Can I have the latest launcher too?
Thanks.


----------



## erekle.ts (7 mo ago)

Hello Shawn! Can you send me too? Thanks!


----------



## serg30nana (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, could you please send a link to Launcher PRO 3.7 and instructions how to activate it? Thank you very much!


----------



## Sjaak (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me links to latest launcher?
Thank you


----------



## jenean (7 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, can you pm me link?


----------



## Mardjori (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello, Shawn!
Can I have the latest launcher too?
Thanks.


----------



## Sicca (Jun 26, 2015)

Same here please Shawn. May I have the latest launcher?
Many thanks.


----------



## MythunG (7 mo ago)

I want latest launcher esys.


----------



## Milkglass (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, can you help me too please? I'm trying to retrofit a VSG module on a BMW i3 but don't have the software to do it.

Thx in advance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chrischiang said:


> hello, im looking for a working launcher for my mini f56 jcw.


PM sent.


----------



## vincent98 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello, im also looking for a working launcher.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vincent98 said:


> Hello, im also looking for a working launcher.


PM sent.


----------



## devopssix (6 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan 
can i have the link for a working launcher + esys please? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, i need also the launcher please.

BR Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devopssix said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> can i have the link for a working launcher + esys please? Thanks!





[email protected] said:


> Hi, i need also the launcher please.
> 
> BR Steve


PM's sent.


----------



## darnok1 (6 mo ago)

Hi, my bfu token has expired. Could I get newone?
Thank's in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darnok1 said:


> Hi, my bfu token has expired. Could I get newone?
> Thank's in advance


PM sent.


----------



## darnok1 (6 mo ago)

Thank You


----------



## royvanosch82 (6 mo ago)

can i have one to please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

royvanosch82 said:


> can i have one to please?


PM sent.


----------



## wokounek (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, i need also the launcher please. Thank you for support BR Wok.


----------



## Simion (5 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan
can i have the link for a working launcher + esys please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wokounek said:


> Hi, i need also the launcher please. Thank you for support BR Wok.





Simion said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> can i have the link for a working launcher + esys please? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## nilseliassen (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, please provide links to make Esys work on F10. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nilseliassen said:


> Hi Shawn, please provide links to make Esys work on F10. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TonyDan (5 mo ago)

Hello
i am searcing for a working launcer + esys 
pm me

BR Tony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TonyDan said:


> Hello
> i am searcing for a working launcer + esys
> pm me
> 
> BR Tony


PM sent.


----------



## bmw_fan3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi, my bfu token has also expired. Could I get new one?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_fan3 said:


> Hi, my bfu token has also expired. Could I get new one?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nertn said:


> Hey *Shawn*,
> 
> i replaced front left headlight module i need to code it to make the ista D service function work, can u pm me with things what i need? esys , token and pzdata? Thanks bro


PM sent.


----------



## ratters (4 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, please PM me the launcher + esys. Wanting to code my 2016 F20
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ratters said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, please PM me the launcher + esys. Wanting to code my 2016 F20
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## blyboy (4 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, could you please also PM me the launcher, esys and psdzdata? Would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blyboy said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, could you please also PM me the launcher, esys and psdzdata? Would appreciate it. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

@shawnsheridan, could you please also PM me the launcher, esys and psdzdata? Would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murmur said:


> @shawnsheridan, could you please also PM me the launcher, esys and psdzdata? Would appreciate it. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## pugjim (4 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan could you also PM me the launcher, esys and psdzdata? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pugjim said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan could you also PM me the launcher, esys and psdzdata? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Yamato32 (4 mo ago)

hello @shawnsheridan, i want to code a f20 2018. can you send me e-sys and launcher please? greetings


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yamato32 said:


> hello @shawnsheridan, i want to code a f20 2018. can you send me e-sys and launcher please? greetings


PM sent.


----------



## flavio_fff (4 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, please PM me the launcher + esys + PSdZData
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flavio_fff said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, please PM me the launcher + esys + PSdZData
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## flavio_fff (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you.


----------



## Daddy_Short_Leg (4 mo ago)

Hi @*shawnsheridan, *can I also receive the launcher + esys. Going through SO MUCH trouble just to re-code the new battery from 90Ah to 95Ah


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daddy_Short_Leg said:


> Hi @*shawnsheridan, *can I also receive the launcher + esys. Going through SO MUCH trouble just to re-code the new battery from 90Ah to 95Ah


PM sent.


----------



## awallace24335 (4 mo ago)

Hi [mention]shawnsheridan [/mention] please can you send me the link for esys and launcher please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

awallace24335 said:


> Hi [mention]shawnsheridan [/mention] please can you send me the link for esys and launcher please


PM sent.


----------



## Mikey_t (4 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan I recently bought a 2012 F10 and the owner changed the headlight module but it hasn't coded in can you please send me what I need to code myself. 
Much appreciated 
Mikey


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mikey_t said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan I recently bought a 2012 F10 and the owner changed the headlight module but it hasn't coded in can you please send me what I need to code myself.
> Much appreciated
> Mikey


PM sent.


----------



## neurofnkd (4 mo ago)

Привет, shawn sheridan, не могли бы вы прислать мне ссылку на esys и программу запуска?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neurofnkd said:


> Привет, shawn sheridan, не могли бы вы прислать мне ссылку на esys и программу запуска?


PM sent.


----------



## floosy (4 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

floosy said:


> Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ternovskaya079 (4 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
Thanks!


----------



## jccreations (4 mo ago)

Hi!
I have recently upgraded rear lights of my g30, but they are not glowing as they should all the time, so want to flash them with newest code. I have E-Sys 3.30.1 and v.4.33.31_PSdZData_Full installed, but I am struggling with launcher version, so could you, please, provide it? Or maybe no need to flash, and coding is enough?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ternovskaya079 said:


> Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
> Thanks!





jccreations said:


> Hi!
> I have recently upgraded rear lights of my g30, but they are not glowing as they should all the time, so want to flash them with newest code. I have E-Sys 3.30.1 and v.4.33.31_PSdZData_Full installed, but I am struggling with launcher version, so could you, please, provide it? Or maybe no need to flash, and coding is enough?


PM's sent.


----------



## Jonnysol (4 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
Thanks! 
Best regards
Jonny


----------



## martin.ka (4 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please also send me the link for esys & launcher? Thanks.


----------



## Ongayo (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
Thanks!


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello can ihave link to esys pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klemen63 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi! Could someone send me esys and launcher links?


----------



## weinerbarn (Oct 21, 2020)

@*shawnsheridan does the launcher work with E-Sys 3.40.2? I was trying to FA-Edit to add a new HO-Wort but the New just adds a new item with a "x" and no ability to edit the name. The items on the right side also have no descriptions which I assume come from the launcher. I don't have the launcher installed, just E-Sys. The psdzdata is version 4.37.20 full. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## _vitor (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi shawn, could you please send me the links? Thanks.


----------



## copee36 (4 mo ago)

Hello
I need link
Thank you


----------



## soncar_ (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher. 
Thank you


----------



## piotroskop1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello,

Can I ask for E-sys and launcher?

Thank You


----------



## Quentin_f20 (3 mo ago)

Hi, can someone send me the latest possible esys and launcher?

Thanks you


----------



## ExMIB (6 mo ago)

Hello. Can you send me esys launcher link or email [email protected]


----------



## alexreanda454 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


esys and or ista link please


----------



## adyzamfir (3 mo ago)

Bună Shawn, poți să te rog să-mi trimiți link-urile? Mulțumiri.


----------



## adyzamfir (3 mo ago)

Bună Shawn, poți să te rog să-mi trimiți link-urile? Mulțumiri.


----------



## adyzamfir (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher.
Thank you !


----------



## Scutty (3 mo ago)

Hi, I would greatly appreciate a download link for Esys and any other components needed to install and run the software.
Thank you!


----------

